# mid atlantic sec.



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

does anyone have scores for the mid atlantic outdoor mids? i'm mostly interested in the bhfs scores. thanks,nelson


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Check nfaa-archery.org and go to the results tab.
John


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

It will be later today before they even finish shooting the first round. Someone may post some scores later this evening.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Mid Atlantic*

The highest pro score I heard today was 556 by Jimmy Butts. It didn't rain on us but a little sprinkle today, hope we are as fortunate tomorrow.
Jbird


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Jay did you guys go to the Glen this year??? Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

It was great. They had a great turnout and the weather was perfect yesterday and today despite a very ominous weather forecast. We shot the New Jersey range Saturday and the Presidential Sunday. The Presidential range is beautiful and I had forgotten how challenging it was. All the up hills, down hills, and side hills you could ask for. LOL. Jimmy Butts shot another 556 today and walked away with the Pro title. Hate to head back home tomorrow. Shot with OBT and Jim Brown both days and had a great time.
Jbird


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Did you guys shoot as guests? Ken


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Guests*

Yes. We shot our own sectional last weekend.
Jayu


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Bird, I thought that was you I passed on the practice range, but I thought, No, it can't be.....


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Results*

Nothing yet?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I CAN tell you I'm really tickled to get to go back to Cape May next year for the Mids again....

Only thing I know is that Hinklemonster shot a 555 Sat and ten up on the animals. Shot the wrong target Sun on Presidential, but did clean one half...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*a few pics*

A few pics


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*more pics*

and more...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Ed, Who is that old ******* Geezer with the new kind of finger tab in his hand?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Ed, Who is that old ******* Geezer with the new kind of finger tab in his hand?


Son that is you. Oh and by the way, you are famous on "Finger shooting" also.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I wouldn't be so famous if they saw me shoot Saturday. Gottem' all snowed. Might have a surprise for them at Yankton.....


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I wouldn't be so famous if they saw me shoot Saturday. Gottem' all snowed. Might have a surprise for them at Yankton.....


What a NEW and sharpened pencil :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

At this Point, I'm not sure that would even help. TP doesn't stand for Toilet Paper right now, but at my age, you never trust a fart, or pass up a bathroom..


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Results?*

Results?


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Shoot4fun_Deni2 said:


> Results?


:set1_signs009:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The only results that I know are. Pro FS Jimmy Butts, AMFS Hinky, SMFS Larry Hix, MSMFS Jim Goins, AFFS Sue Weinstein, AMFSL Dave Hyrn, Do not know what scores they all shot. Hopefully they will have the results on either NY site or NFAA


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

the results are up on the general disscussion :cocktail:


----------



## diceplayer (May 30, 2003)

The results have been uploaded to the NYFAB web page: Click Here


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Finally!


----------

